# I had my first craft fair.



## donna75126 (Nov 5, 2012)

Saturday I had my first craft fair.. I think we (my granddaughter and I ) did pretty good for first time. My main goal of the fair was meet which was good. And that was just to have fun with my 15 yr old granddaughter. We made our 35.00 table money back plus 125.00.  Our table was the 3rd from the start on the right and we found out that if two people are together than who ever was on the right always looked at the tables on the right and the reverse if you are walking on the left. And most of the men were walking on the right. People always said that they only had so much money to spend and they wanted to walk through the whole fair before making their choices.  That was good for us because we were the only bath and body table.  What sold ( I am in Texas) was 2 oz sugar scrubs I sold alot of those and Solid Sugar Scrubs which we did not make alot of.. None of our 5 oz bags of bath salt sold unless they were part of a small basket we did.  Bath Bombs sold pretty well mostly to older people buying for gifts for granddaughters.  Most ladies say they do not take that many baths but was looking for more shower things. And that is who bought the sold sugar scrubs.  Peppermint foot scrub made with sea salt was a big seller.
Big selling scents
Buttercream Snickerdoole (BB),Sleigh Ride (BB),Almond Walnut,Vanilla Walnut, Lots of Lemon and Citrus smells.
Not so good sellers, Soapy Clean, Christmas Cookie, Black Raspberry Vanilla, Jasmine, Rose, Sugar Plum Fairy
We had a lot of good comments on our table and invites to other craft shows.  Which was nice.  I also learn that it helps to have a cute granddaughter who loves to talk about bath products. She was a little seller.


----------



## heyjude (Nov 8, 2012)

Congratulations! It sounds like you not only had fun, but made some nice $$ as well.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 8, 2012)

Fantastic!  I suggest you take your granddaughter with you to every show.


----------



## Zelda Rose (Nov 18, 2012)

That's so good to hear. I have my first one coming up next month and I'm looking for tips. What a great way to have a special time with your grand daughter and actually MAKE money rather than SPEND it. lol  Mine is 10yrs old.


----------



## heatherglen (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats! I'm going to my first one in August, and nervous as heck! I'd also appreciate any tips out there!:smile:


----------



## OliveOil2 (Apr 7, 2013)

That sounds like so much fun! I wish my niece was closer by because I would bring her too. You did great, I went to a crafts fair this Saturday also and had a great time. It definitely gets easier after the first couple of times, and what I've noticed that different crowds like different items. This week I didn't sell as much milk soaps, and people were shopping for scent over bar size. The fragrances that sold out were: Beach Type, Nag Champa Type, Lilac, and Oatmeal Milk & Honey. At other craft fairs I usually have requests for unscented or light scent, and this time I didn't. So it is always a learning experience, and I have made many changes along the way.


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 7, 2013)

That does sound like fun! It's nice to have someone with you at the fairs. I am having my first of the year on May 4th and I'll be taking my 10 year old son with me


----------



## Twisty Stitches (Apr 7, 2013)

*Thank you*

I love hearing about the experience that others have had. My first show (hopefully) will be in September and it helps to hear what works and what doesn't for others. Thank you 

LeAnn
Http://twistystitches.biz​


----------

